# My first wedding... and thread.



## rafa_meira (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello everyone. I'm a photographer from Brazil and i would like to share some photographs from the first wedding that i photographed.

The couple have been together in 25 years and only now they decided officially getting married.

So, this is my firts thread and post in this forum.

I hope you enjoy the photos.

1-






2-





3-





4-





5-





6-





7-





8-





9-





10-





11-





12-





13-





14-





15-





16-





17-





18-





19-





20-





21-





22-





23-





Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to show a overview of this work.


----------



## rafa_meira (Aug 15, 2015)

Nobody answer my thread? Not even a welcome message?


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 15, 2015)

I can't believe I missed these.
It would have been my loss.

I love your style; so many of these are memorable and in iddiferent ways.
They are so personal and not the usual stilted formal stuff that is deadly dull.

Lew


----------



## waday (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey, these are great!

And welcome!


----------



## Designer (Aug 16, 2015)

rafa_meira said:


> Nobody answer my thread? Not even a welcome message?


Oh, sorry!  Welcome! 

I usually look for newbies in the "Welcomes and Introductions" forum.


----------



## JoeW (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice photojournalism approach to a wedding.  Good example of how wedding photographers can have a different style than is more than just the tone or look of a photo.


----------



## manny212 (Aug 16, 2015)

I like your style , well done . Great images ,  imagine the bride and groom will be pleased . Welcome


----------



## rafa_meira (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks a lot to all of you. I am very grateful for the answers and very happy for the compliments I received from you. I am completely enchanted for photojournalism in wedding photography for many reasons. I don't like to interfere in what happening and I thing this way the photographs looks like more natural to me, the bride and the groom.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 17, 2015)

some interesting shots.
how many people were shooting this wedding?
according to flickr exif date i found 4 different cameras in this wedding. 2 nikon and 2 canon.


----------



## rafa_meira (Aug 17, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> some interesting shots.
> how many people were shooting this wedding?
> according to flickr exif date i found 4 different cameras in this wedding. 2 nikon and 2 canon.



Thanks.

We were three photographers. I used D610/D7100, the second photographer used two 6D e the third used two 5D Mark III.


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 17, 2015)

You had 3 photographers shooting your first wedding?  Dang, I was all by myself shooting my first wedding with an on camera flash.  

Great shots!


----------



## rafa_meira (Aug 17, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> You had 3 photographers shooting your first wedding?  Dang, I was all by myself shooting my first wedding with an on camera flash.
> 
> Great shots!



HAhahahahahaha! Yes. They are two friends of mine that shooting wedding for more time than me. They help me a lot giving me some tips during the event.  Of course I paid them for the job.


----------



## sashbar (Aug 17, 2015)

Shot No 4 means either the groom had four legs or they have a grown up son. I guess it is probably the second.

I like your shots a lot, they look fresh, devoid of pro wedding photography cliches and have have this amateurish/enthusiasts flair about them that makes it all more attractive and intimate, as if it was shot by a friend.

Just in case, that was not a criticism, it was a compliment 

And welcome to the forum! I hope to see you shots that you do for yourself, not just the job stuff.


----------



## rafa_meira (Aug 17, 2015)

sashbar said:


> Shot No 4 means either the groom had four legs or they have a grown up son. I guess it is probably the second.
> 
> I like your shots a lot, they look fresh, devoid of pro wedding photography cliches and have have this amateurish/enthusiasts flair about them that makes it all more attractive and intimate, as if it was shot by a friend.
> 
> Just in case, that was not a criticism, it was a compliment



The groom don't have four legs, Lol. Just a 19 years old son. As I already been said, the groom and the bride have been togheter for 25 years and now they decided officially getting married. They have growns up childs, a son and a daughter.

Thanks a lot for the comment. This intimate approach has become more often in wedding photography and I completely love this style. But it doesn't mean that I don't shoot the formal photographs too.


----------



## rafa_meira (Aug 17, 2015)

sashbar said:


> And welcome to the forum! I hope to see you shots that you do for yourself, not just the job stuff.



Thank you again. It has been some time I don't shoot for myself, but I have have some shots that I can post here.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 18, 2015)

sashbar said:


> *I like your shots a lot, they look fresh, devoid of pro wedding photography cliches and have have this amateurish/enthusiasts flair* about them that makes it all more attractive and intimate, as if it was shot by a friend.



Totally agree with this - *Fresh and devoid of cliches.*
Expresses what I thought but didn't have the words to say at the time.


----------



## rafa_meira (Aug 18, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > *I like your shots a lot, they look fresh, devoid of pro wedding photography cliches and have have this amateurish/enthusiasts flair* about them that makes it all more attractive and intimate, as if it was shot by a friend.
> ...



I hope you have thought this like a good thing too.


----------



## twocolor (Aug 19, 2015)

I wish these photos were in my wedding album!  You captured every emotion, feeling, moment..... LOVE every shot!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rafa_meira (Aug 19, 2015)

twocolor said:


> I wish these photos were in my wedding album!  You captured every emotion, feeling, moment..... LOVE every shot!  Welcome to the forum!



It's very gratificante for me to read these words. Thanks you so much!!!!


----------

